# Workmen



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Little 5yr old Daisy, sees a group of workmen turn up next door to build a house. She takes an interest and starts to talk to them. The builders with hearts of gold adopt her as their site mascot. After a week they present her with a pink hard hat & gloves. Even a wage packet with £5. "Goodness" says Mummy, smiling, "Are you working there next week?" Daisy replies: "I think so Mummy, provided those cunts at Jewsons deliver the f***ing bricks."


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

An old one but still a good one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

